# Creation d un musee pour la preservation du materiel mac



## solid (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Je souhaite creer un musee physique (reel pas virtuel !) dedie aux machines macintosh (apple et clone) et peripheriques apple car il n en existe pas en france ... La seule contrainte est que ça doit etre en francais pour les logiciels et en 220 volts pour les machines en gros tout ce qui a existé sur notre continent !!!
Je suis parti d un simple constat qui est de voir toutes ces machines qui partent de jour en jour aux dechetteries ... Sans personnes pour les conserver et les exposer

S il y a parmis vous des personnes vraiment interessaient pour m aider (pour recuperer du materiel a l autre bout de la France, les demarches, l administration ou des dons) ? (je suis dans le 44 et deplacement sur Paris, pour les autres villes j essaie de regrouper les offres pour tout prendre en meme temps)

J ai deja commencé a monter un dossier pour les collectivitees locales ...
Je souhaiterai faire une partie musee classique, mais aussi une partie "vivante" avec des vieilles machines en fonctionnement et libre d acces, et la derniere partie tenue secrete tant que le musee ne sera pas encore ouvert ...

Toute remarque est bonne a prendre ...
Merci de me faire pars de vos impressions, idees, remarques, encourangements ou autres
Je suis surmotivé et je ne lacherai pas l affaire tant que cela ne sera pas fait ... Meme si cela prendra quelques annees ... Car j estime que c est devenu un devoir que de garder une trace. Neanmoins je ne pourrais reellement commencer lorsque j aurais assez de machines ...
Pour les donnateurs merci de me preciser si oui ou non vous souhaitez figurer sur la liste des donnateurs !

Je vous tiendrais tous au courant au fur et a mesure que la liste s allonge ...
Pour le moment j ai :

Mac Plus 4 Mb + Apple 20 SC
Mac SE/30
Mac II (je sais plus la reference)
LC 475
Power Mac 6500/250
iMac G3 "Grappe" (Violet)
Power Mac G4/400
Mac Pro Early 2008
- Disquette FR 6.0.1 et FR 6.0.3 - CD OS 8 FR - et beaucoup de vieilles pubs
PowerBook G4 15" 1,5 Ghz
MacBook 13" Blanc Intel 2 Core Duo
MacBook 13" Alu Intel 2 Core Duo
MacBookPro 15" Intel 2 Core Duo


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Bienvenue sur macgé. On a déjà un petit fil à ce propos. http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/et-un-musee-de-plus-1078092.html


----------



## solid (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
Oui je sais mais le fil dont vous parlez n est plus actualisé depuis un moment la personne ne repond plus !
Et pour le musee en plus, le but et d en faire un uniquement virtuel !
Mais combien y en a t il des musee virtuel ! Un sacree paquet ! On peut meme se demander a quoi bon en creer de nouveau ! J avoue ne pas comprendre ...
Moi c est d un vrai musee physique que je parle !
Je suis decu que les gens cree des sujets pour recuperer du materiel et ne rien en faire apres !
De meme pour le fil de discussion sur les logiciels ! Qu en feront ils ensuite !?!
Moi je veux tout recuperer en tout cas tout ce qui est en Francais pour les sauvegarder et eventuellement rendre service apres a des gens qui les cherche ...
Bref je suis tres decu de voir que personne n est interesse par mon projet !...
Il fut un temps ou la communauté mac etait tout autre chose ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2012)

Soyons clair : dans les dons de Mac et de logiciels, il y a deux catégories : les "encore utilisables", rares, et qui continuent généralement encore à servir. Disons "à partir des G3", et les autres (disons "rout ce qui ne peut pas faire tourner OS X), tellement obsolètes qu'ils n'intéressent que les collectionneurs. Ceux là ne peuvent rendre service à personne, et si on les garde, c'est précisément pour les préserver. 

Cela dit, moi, j'en ai quelques uns comme ça (des portables, les machines de bureau, je n'ai pas la place), mais je peux te garantir qu'ils ne restent pas à prendre la poussière, étant un peu nostalgique de l'époque de mes débuts sur Mac, je m'en sers régulièrement. Rien de "productif", ils sont trop vieux pour ça, c'est juste pour le plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2012)

quoi quoi tu produits plus rien en hypercard ou en excel 4 ? je suis déçu déçu 
je sais pas si ça aide, mais mon musée cherche de nouvelles mains (dont une 50aine de mac) :rose:


----------



## solid (13 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Soyons clair : dans les dons de Mac et de logiciels, il y a deux catégories : les "encore utilisables", rares, et qui continuent généralement encore à servir. Disons "à partir des G3", et les autres (disons "rout ce qui ne peut pas faire tourner OS X), tellement obsolètes qu'ils n'intéressent que les collectionneurs. Ceux là ne peuvent rendre service à personne, et si on les garde, c'est précisément pour les préserver.
> 
> Cela dit, moi, j'en ai quelques uns comme ça (des portables, les machines de bureau, je n'ai pas la place), mais je peux te garantir qu'ils ne restent pas à prendre la poussière, étant un peu nostalgique de l'époque de mes débuts sur Mac, je m'en sers régulièrement. Rien de "productif", ils sont trop vieux pour ça, c'est juste pour le plaisir.



Je suis entierement d accord avec vous ...
Neanmoins les gens les garde pour les preserver mais une fois qu ils en ont trop ou que la place ce fait rare ils les jettent ! Je suis tombé sur 3 annones sur leboncoin ou les gens les ont jeté ... Je suis arrivé trop tard ! Et vous penseriez vous a les donner a une association ou un musee !? Alors que vous etes en plein demenagement (ce qui etait le cas des personnes)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------

MAJ Hardware : iMac G3 rose (Strawberry)
MAJ Software : Diquette systeme 7.1 Fr

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------




musee.informatique a dit:


> quoi quoi tu produits plus rien en hypercard ou en excel 4 ? je suis déçu déçu
> je sais pas si ça aide, mais mon musée cherche de nouvelles mains (dont une 50aine de mac) :rose:



Bonjour
Qu entendez vous par de nouvelles mains ?
De nouvelles mains pour continuer votre collection ? Pour continuer votre site ? Ou pour trouver un nouveau proprietaire ?
Bien a vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2012)

solid a dit:


> Et vous penseriez vous a les donner a une association ou un musee !? Alors que vous etes en plein demenagement



Si j'étais en plein déménagement, je penserais  À bien les emballer pour qu'ils ne soient pas abimés pendant le déménagement, si je collectionne des portables, ce n'est pas par hasard, si je déménage, ils déménagent avec moi, of course ! Par contre, quand j'ai d'autres machines qui me passent entre les mains, je les donne, ainsi, j'ai fait don de 4 ou 5 iMac G3 (des 600 Mhz et un 450), quelques PowerBook G3 et un PowerMac G4 aussi (je ne considère pas encore les G3 comme des machines "de collection", le Pismo 500 qu'il me reste est opérationnel, et me sert régulièrement), deux de ces machines à des membres de MacGe, une autre à un particulier, le reste (deux portables, un PDQ 266 et un Lombard 400, et trois iMac) à un instit pour sa classe (mais il est aussi membre de MacGe).

À ce propos, et comme je présume que pas mal de "collectionneurs" passeront par ce fil, je rappelle que j'ai toujours deux batteries (à priori en bon état) d'iBook (G3 "dual USB ou G4) *14 pouces* qui se déchargent doucement sur mon bureau en attendant de trouver preneur (frais d'expédition à la charge du preneur : je fais le colis, il m'envoie les timbres). Je ne peux pas les recharger, je n'ai que des iBook 12 pouces.


----------



## Invité (14 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77;11976822
À ce propos a dit:
			
		

> 14 pouces[/B] qui se déchargent doucement sur mon bureau en attendant de trouver preneur (frais d'expédition à la charge du preneur : je fais le colis, il m'envoie les timbres). Je ne peux pas les recharger, je n'ai que des iBook 12 pouces.



On avait pas dis que tu n'en avait qu'une à céder ?
Sinon, je prends les deux, ça fait un moment maintenant


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2012)

Invité a dit:


> On avait pas dis que tu n'en avait qu'une à céder ?
> Sinon, je prends les deux, ça fait un moment maintenant



Alzheimer ? Le trou complet ! :affraid:

Bon, j'emballe, je pèse, et je t'envoies un MP pour te dire combien de timbres tu devras m'envoyer avec ton adresse, et où me les envoyer :rose:


----------



## Invité (15 Juillet 2012)

Bah, avec  le nombre de post et certainement le nombre de MP que tu gère, c'est pas étonnant que tu zappe un truc des fois.


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2012)

Initiative sympathique solid, mais se lancer seul la dedans, tu vas pas rire tout les jours. Pourquoi ne pas supporter les actions des associations déjà investies dans ce genre de projets, comme Silicium.org, mo5.com, etc ...

La France mériterait bien d'avoir un musée de la micro, mais pour l'instant ça n'a pas beaucoup intéressé les pouvoirs publics ...


----------



## solid (16 Juillet 2012)

Oui je sais bien ... Mais au moins je ne pourrai pas me repprocher de ne pas avoir essayé ... !
Et dans un premier temps je dois recuperer un maximun de materiels et logiciels puis faire un musee dans une "petite" ville qui ont de l espace avant de finir a Paris avec toute la collection ... Et plus on attends et plus ils y en a qui finissen a la dechetterie !
J ai contacté 2 personnes aujourd hui et je viens de sauver un vieux powerbook 149 (5+Port) et 1 LC475 (15 avec port) si j avais un peu plus d argent j aurais pu sauver 4 LC475 a 25 (avec les frais de port) mais que voulez vous je ne peux pas racheter a moi seul tous les vieux mac de France a mon grand regret ! Sinon merci de votre interet ...


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2012)

Raison de plus pour rejoindre un groupe. Je fais parti de Silicium (en membre distant car ils sont à Toulouse), et je peux te dire qu'ils ont une sacrée réserve de matériel (va voir par ici)

Ils éditent aussi un catalogue de presque toute la micro depuis les années 70. Ils ont un stock impressionnant de produits Apple, mais aussi de toutes les autres marques (il me semble que c'est environ 30 000 pièces, entre les ordis, les périphériques et les composants). Ils ne se limitent pas à la micro, il y a des consoles, des calculatrices, etc ...

C'est un peu ce genre de collection qui serait formidable dans un grand musée français de l'Informatique.

Ils sont aussi très actifs sur de nombreuses manifs. Mais c'est aussi le cas d'autres associations.

Mais je te comprends, moi aussi j'ai ma petite collection pour ne pas perdre la mémoire de tout ça 

Jette un &#339;il a ce qu'on exposé en 2009.


----------



## solid (17 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour le conseil
Mais je prefere continuer mon petit bonhomme de chemin seul car je ne suis pas du tout dans le meme secteur (44) et tout envoyé a Lyon ca me parait difficile ! De plus je trouve ca bien que des organisations existe pour ca et recupere le materiel, font des expo etc ...
Mais la ou je ne suis plus d accord c est qu elle ne communique jamais entre elle ... Et garde le materiel pour elle ... En supposant que lorsque je creerai le musee et que je les appelerai pour savoir s ils peuvent donner des ordi j imagine deja leur reponse sera negative sinon ils n auront plus de raison d exister s ils donne tout meme si c est pour la bonne cause (de voir enfin un musee informatique en France) et toutes les associations, organisations etc ... Diront pareil alors imaginez tout le materiel qui est stocké partout en France et ne sera jamais regroupé ... C est bien triste ...


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2012)

La différence c'est que Silicium ou MO5 ont tout ce qu'il faut pour un tel projet, ceci après des années/décennie de travail et avec du monde ... Bon courage !

Pour l'expo de Lyon, il a été fait avec du matos perso des membres ou amis des Gones du Mac. Chacun a repris ses machines après


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2012)

La suite ici !


----------

